# For Sale Used 2013 Outback 292Bh



## vedder (Mar 27, 2013)

Perfect condition 2013 Outback 292BH. This unit has been used a couple of times and is 100% ready to go, propane tanks are full!

Asking price $23,700 ready to deal. Please dont low ball.

Please PM me if interested or call 201.247.4801

Specifications:

Maximum Sleeping Capacity: 8
Number Of Slideouts: 1
Length (ft-in): 32' 9'' 
Interior Height 
Base Weight (lbs): 6559 
Carrying Capacity (lbs): 1641 
Hitch Weight (lbs): 850 
Number Of Axles: 2
Air Conditioning (BTUs): 13500
Heater (BTUs): 30000

Holding Tanks

Fresh Water Capacity (gal ): 43 
Gray Water Capacity (gal ): 60 / 227.1
Black Water Capacity (gal ): 30 / 113.6
Propane Capacity (lbs): 60
Water Heater Tank (gal / L): 6

We barley used this camper and its mint. 
Tons of storage inside and out. External stove/sink for outdoor cooking. Fridge, microwave, oven, 3 burner stove, A/C, furnace, TV in bedroom, queen size bed, all standard. 
All mechanical systems (brakes, hitch, lights, plumbing, etc working perfectly).

This unit can be towed by 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton truck.

Reason for sale: Going into a C Class Model


----------



## vedder (Mar 27, 2013)

Barley used trailer


----------



## vedder (Mar 27, 2013)

My loss is your gain!


----------



## vedder (Mar 27, 2013)

Price drop 21,500


----------



## hittin the road (Jul 12, 2009)

vedder said:


> Price drop 21,500


Hi-- we have a the 25RSS which is the same camper except our bed is a slide. Where are you located and is this still for sale? We are looking to upgrade. Thanks


----------

